# transmission oil change, when?



## snowshoe (Jan 11, 2008)

VW claims transmission oil in 5 speed does not require changing for the life of the vehicle. When would you change it?


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: transmission oil change, when? (snowshoe)*

My understanding is these transmissions are sealed units so the fluid in them is good for the lifetime of the vehicle


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: transmission oil change, when? (_V-Dubber_)*

VW has declared many parts and fluids "lifetime" parts....but then they have two objectives an owner who wants to keep the car for years might not agree with:..#1 they want to do everything to keep "cost of ownership" $$'s low so Consumer Reports gives 'em good ratings..#2 they are only interested in reliability for the first few years (leasees don't care about the long term reliability and as soon as warranty is up..neither does VW)...VW wants you to think "hey this car is 6 years old..starting to have problems..need to shop for new VW"!








I've always changed things like fuel filters, coolant, serp belt, tranny fluid at about 40K miles. You get to do all this stuff on your schedule, not emergency breakdown schedule, and you get to buy parts from discount websites, not the local dealer..$$$ saved! Try Redline tranny fluid..I've had good results with it curing cold weather notchy shiftin etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: transmission oil change, when? (spitpilot)*

Spit what weight gear oil does it use?
Or does it use a certain type of oil?
I had a transmission in a ford F150 that used Merkon 4 auto trans oil. I am just asking to make sure. I would rather post/search on this forum then purchase a 90$ manual.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Is it normal for our manual trannys to have a slight whine when cold? It's a bit more pronounced than other manual cars I've had.... hopefully this is normal for everyone.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

seanmcd72 said:


> Is it normal for our manual trannys to have a slight whine when cold? It's a bit more pronounced than other manual cars I've had.... hopefully this is normal for everyone.


uhh... no, not at all actually. Sorry!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I just did mine today... I change mine every 40k... This was my second change... You need to lock you trans shifter linkage at the trans...open both the drain plug AND the little black plugs that hold the gear sets in line... They have an offset bolt holding them in...remove the reverse light switch and fill it from there...you can't get enough in via its fill plug... This method I followed is the way my bentley manual specifies... Changed my fluid in 45 minutes so its quick and way easier this way


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

That's good to know.


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey snowshoe! heres a link to a step by step pictorial guide to changing your transmission fluid!

http://www.golfmkv.net/blog/archives/7#

I havent done it myself yet, but hoping to get a chance to do it this coming spring! I also read around different forums that GM sychromesh transmission fluid is pretty good for the VW trannies


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I'm sure somewhere VW lists it as Lifetime*. Emphasis on the *. 
I changed mine when I did the 40k service, along with brake fluid flush, coolant flush, plugs, fuel filter, etc.


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

i have 54k on my car and have changed it twice already. first time i used synchromesh after i couldn't get the car in 1st gear one time; works great although it is $18 a quart. now i use Motylgear 75w90 technosynthese which i really like. rather have motyl imo.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken that is gl5 trans fluid....bad for your bronze inside your tranny.... Not sure though....i know vw likes gl4 fluid so I used the amsoil gl4 75w90 and it shifts smooth and now that I have the correct amount of fluid in there (reverse switch hole to fill) it is way better than the first fluid change!


----------



## gcorrado60 (May 2, 1999)

what about those of us with Auto 6's? stopped by the dealer they said not needed? have read/heard otherwise


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

RJB121 said:


> what about those of us with Auto 6's? stopped by the dealer they said not needed? have read/heard otherwise


You mean DSG? YES that is a must! I may be wrong with the interval but i think it is between 45K and 50K.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Anile_eight said:


> You mean DSG? YES that is a must! I may be wrong with the interval but i think it is between 45K and 50K.


i'm sure he means automatics. 09g


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> i'm sure he means automatics. 09g


Yup! You need to do it with every transmission....think about it... Viscosity of oil as it goes through heat cycles hot, cold, hot, cold etc. its going to break down!

Now if vw told us our motor oil was "lifetime"oil we would laugh in their face... A transmission gets hot, and in an automatic, you're dealing with pressure as well...that pressure goes through small ports that tell the trans when to shift... If any of the small ports/channels/valves get gunked up by sludge oil, your tranny wont shift correctly, and worst case, you'll end up grenading your trans.... Change it, even if the idiot dealer says its not needed! Its way easy and your transmission will thank you with many happy shifting miles


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

One thing I'd add is that you want to make sure you use the right OEM-spec fluid in a manual. I can't speak for mkVs, but at least with a mkIII, they have brass synchros and the wrong fluid will react with and corrode them.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

mhjett said:


> One thing I'd add is that you want to make sure you use the right OEM-spec fluid in a manual. I can't speak for mkVs, but at least with a mkIII, they have brass synchros and the wrong fluid will react with and corrode them.


Yup gl-5 is bad on that brass! Use only gl-4 and it'll be ok! I use amsoil tranny fluid and LOVE IT!


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

RJB121 said:


> what about those of us with Auto 6's? stopped by the dealer they said not needed? have read/heard otherwise


Do it. I changed mine at 50k and had it analyzed. Came back with a bit high metal wear and the fluid was otherwise not in good shape. I'm going to change it at 80k next time.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm really astonished that any company would claim lifetime on any fluid in a vehicle... Just glad I know better


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I still can't find the chevron Delo 80-90W gear oil... i've contact everyone and NO ONE as contacted me back... probably because I only want 3 quarts...


----------

